# Amelia Dee (Millie for short)



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

We have had Millie for almost 2 weeks now. She is 6 1/2 weeks old and very very hand tame. She loves Halo Spots Stew sensitive formula and castor & pollux natural ultramix. She refuses to try any kind of treat (including mealies and crickets) except for Purina Whisker Lickins Dreamy Duos Shrimp & Crab Flavor, they aren't the best for her i know but she only gets a few a week. She is going through a qulling stage right now so she is turning into a major huffle butt, but i cant blame her. She absolutely hates to ball up. She will come out in bright light to eat if she is hungry which is a complete contrast to Dora. I just hope she stays as dark as she is right now.[attachment=0:10n576hm]100_0345.jpg[/attachment:10n576hm][attachment=1:10n576hm]100_0335.jpg[/attachment:10n576hm][attachment=2:10n576hm]100_0329.jpg[/attachment:10n576hm]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw, she's a cutie!  And even if those Whisker Lickins aren't the best treats, at least the ones you have don't have ethyoxiquin or whatever it is that the ones I had did. :? I hope for you guys, too, that she stays dark! Dark hedgies are so cute!


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

so cute! She is realy young to be away from her mom!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Aleshea said:


> She is realy young to be away from her mom!


 I checked with Reaper and he said his first one was only 5 weeks when he got her


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

oh ok I Just thought they did not leave mom intell 6-8 weeks! oh well shes in good hands anyways and super cute!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

that is usually the rule of thumb, but some do ween early.


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> She will come out in bright light to eat if she is hungry which is a complete contrast to Dora.


Which he failed to mention is all the time, she's a complete chow hound! lol Such a typical baby; eat, play, eat, poo, play, poo, eat, sleep. Wait..... Doesn't that describe most hedgies?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, yes it does. :lol:.


----------

